# Forum Bandwidth Requirements



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm thinking about starting up a forum and was wondering if anyone here could give me an idea about how much bandwidth a site such as TCF requires from a service provider/host? I'm trying to figure out if I can afford to do what I want to do with a large forum.

Also, any hosting advice?


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

Ive got a pretty active forum site and get about 2-3 (which includes file downloads) gigs of traffic a month.

You can use the same host i use which starts at $11.88 a year to get you going then move up from there if needed.

http://www.siteflip.com/partners/affiliates/clickthru.cgi?id=Tobashadow


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

Tobashadow,

The URL you left doesn't seem to be working. Is there possibly a typo?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

we have a dedicated box for this site, so bandwidth has not been too much of an issue

i don't think our numbers would be a good benchmark for you anyways - i wouldn't assume our kind of volume out of the box because of costs involved

you should definitely go with something that lets you start out cheap and scale up if you're successful

are you going to run vBulletin?


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

I was thinking of running vBulletin. 

I just wondered about the bandwidth as a ballpark reference for a top end site. I have no idea what a popular site like TCF would use, and wondered for future reference. I know it will be a long time before I would need such bandwidth.


----------

